# OSB cedar panels



## brasilmom (Aug 15, 2012)

Greetings,
As we continue with our basement, we want to replace the damaged cedar OSB panels, however we are not able to find a place that sells them so far. Does anyone here know where those things can be found? It is for the closets and it is not very thick or anything, we just like the scent and since just few panels need replacement, we found it would be easier than remove the ones that are ok and dry wall all of it. 
Thanks, be well

Miriam


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2012)

If this is the right stuff, they should be able to find you a supplier.
http://cedarsafeclosets.com/Panels/panels-how-to.html


----------



## brasilmom (Aug 15, 2012)

This is exactly the correct stuff. Thank you for the link. I will check my local stores and this time at the closet sections of it. 
Be well
Miriam


----------



## joecaption (Sep 24, 2012)

Both Lowes and Home Depot had them the last time I looked. There in the area where the trim and paneling are sold.


----------

